# Miller's Ferry - Jackpot Crappie Derby



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

It's back for the 3rd year. The Wilcox Area Chamber of Commerce Big Fish Crappie Tournament (April 17, 2010) and Jackpot Crappie Derby (April 17 to May 16). The Derby features over 200 tagged crappie in the lake. One is worth a 2010 Chev Pickup. One is worth $10,000. Three are worth $5,000 each. 25 are worth $250 and remaining fish are $100 each. 

Tournament is a big fish tourney with hourly weigh-ins. $1000 top prize. Pays top 10 overall and top 3 each hour. Big fun for the whole family.

See www.wilcoxareachamber.org for more details.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Tickets are now on sale at local bait shops in and around Camden, Alabama and also via an online order form on our website. We are looking for a great spring of crappie fishing here in Wilcox County, Alabama. We are a two and a hour hour drive north of P'cola. Y'all come join us.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Update from the Wilcox Area Chamber Jackpot Crappie Derby on Miller's Ferry Lake. As of 5/5 we have had 17 current year tagged fish caught. 4 of the anglers had not entered the contest so they did not win anything. We have paid one $250 fish and the remaining have all been $100 each. We did have a guy catch a double tagged fish from the 2009 event which was tagged for the truck in last year's event. We would have paid him $250 for this catch this year but he had not bought the $5 ticket nor contacted us at the time of the catch so he too was not eligible for money. 

We are updating daily at our website at www.wilcoxareachamber.org The event goes through May 16th. River is up some now but we did have a tagged fish caught yesterday despite the conditions.


----------

